# Custom motorcycle grips



## pmpartain (Dec 31, 2008)

A friend of mine approached me to make a set of wooden grips for his custom bike.  I've never done this and am looking for suggestions on wood to use.  I believe that he has decided that I will more or less turn a couple of cylinders that he will cap with chrome pieces.  The grip on the throttle will get glued to the rotating throttle mechanism.  I'm not sure how to attach the other side of the bars.

I'm a bit concerned for safety if the wood cracks badly enough to come loose.

I was thinking an oily wood like cocobolo, or blackwood, or teak, or cypress would work.  Lignum Vitate may be a good choice as well.  I'm sure he wants as dramatic a piece of wood as can be used.

I think some sort of simple finish would work best as well.  Too glossy may be too slick.

The guy mentioned using walnut, but I'm not sure of how walnut would weather.

He probably will park the bike in a garage, so the weather may not be such a big deal.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Skye (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I think your primary concern will be humidity, direct sunlight, moisture, etc. All these are going to cause growing and shrinking and I'd guess they would most certainly crack. You may try something like Sumo, not sure.

If you do decide to tackle it, I'd stay away from oily wood because you want as good a bond between the metal and the wood.

The other side would get glued directly to the bar.

Regardless, I don't think it's a good idea. Weather, vibrations, it just seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## jasonbowman (Dec 31, 2008)

IF I did it at all, I would probably ONLY use stabilized woods...the more stabilizer the better...


----------



## pmpartain (Dec 31, 2008)

Good point about the oily wood.  

I really ike the stabilized idea.  That could work out.

I'll voice my concerns to the guy about the wood failing and if he's dead set I may try out the stabilized deal.  Or maybe a wild acrylic if I can find a chunk that big.  He's going to have a pretty custom paint job, so we'll see


----------



## rdunn12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey what about these,the black pearl would look awesome capped with chrome.Delvie's plastics has larger diameter acrylic rods.I found this website in one of yoyospin's post I think.Check it out,they are a little pricey but if he is building a custom bike cost should'nt be a problem plus you will have some left over for other projects.Here is the link.http://www.delviesplastics.com/mm5/...Store_Code=DPI&Category_Code=Cast_Acrylic_Rod


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 31, 2008)

You don't say what brand or year of motorcycle....The newer Harleys have a captured grip and are no longer glued on. If its an 08 or 09 HD touring bike you'll have to contend with the cable less system. Not sure about any of the imports.

Mr Vic


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 1, 2009)

I would be very concerned if it was his daily rider.  Because moto grips are rubber, they already have a tight rubber seal to the bars.  The glue just helps keep them in place.  Wood will not have that tight seal to the bars like rubber grips have.  Vibration might break the glue joint lose then you would have a free spinning grip.  If the bike is a garage queen then I can see maybe doing it.  Big Maybe.  How about Cocobolo?


----------



## pmpartain (Jan 1, 2009)

Good looking acrylics there.  I wonder if it would be too slick when it is polished and I'm not sure how it would look if it is not polished.

Thanks for the input.


----------

